# FS200 for $119 - Deal or no deal?



## John Lyngdal (Mar 8, 2017)

Already have a FS86 that runs well, but a 35cc trimmer has me thinking. They state that the motor has a fresh rebuild and have a compression tester to check that. Bicycle bars on it, which my 86 doesn't have. Really tempted...

John


----------



## alderman (Mar 9, 2017)

I'm usually leery of a rebuilt machine but for that price you could probably part it out for that if it doesn't work. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

